# Parque Velarde, un hermoso rincón de Santa Beatriz



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

El Parque Velarde, ubicado en el barrio de Santa Beatriz, en el Cercado de Lima, es uno de los rincones más hermosos de Lima, bastante bien cuidado e incluso con dos hoteles, uno de ellos el Clifford. Está a un paso del Estadio Nacional, aquí mis fotos:



































































































































































Saludos


----------



## Martinni (Oct 17, 2008)

Muy agradable el parque, como las casas de diferentes estilos, se ve que en esa zona no pierde la esencia residencial.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Este parque es maravilloso !!!!*

Un paseo obligado ...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bien linda esa zona.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Parque acogedor*



PaiMei74 said:


> Está a un paso del Estadio Nacional


Cierto, pero a la vez protegido de los tumultos y las barras bravas por ser un lugar casi cerrado. Es uno de esos lugares apacibles que cautivan.


----------



## merodeador (Jan 22, 2008)

Conozco el parque y he estado muchas veces por la noche. Es bonito pero el parque tiene poca luz (no hay faroles en el boulevard del centro de la pista, sólo postes normalitos en las aceras de las casas que no llegan a alumbrar el boulevard debido a los árboles que les hacen sombra). Con faroles adecuados creo que se vería mejor. Además la falta de luz provoca que las parejas aprovechen la oscuridad para invadir el parque todas las noches (y ello que se ha quitado las bancas) y sobre todo ahuyentaría a los estudiantes de la universidad situada en la primera y la tercera de Petiti Tours que se reunen en el parque a tomar. Los sábados, los asiduos concurrentes de la discoteca gótica ubicada en la esquina de Petit Tous y Hernán Velarde, también invaden el parque.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que hermoso lugar ! Recuerdo haber recorrido este parque y alrededores solo de dia, realmente es una zona bastante tranquila, con casas bonitas y perfil urbano bastante bien conservado. Muy buenas fotos!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

linda zona lindas fotos saludos


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy bonito, epsero que las casas se mantengan bien conservadas.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos David, creo que he pasado por ahi a finales de marzo y principios de abril, Sta Beatriz en general me gusta mucho. Grax por la fotos, supongo que no te molestarás si las quoteo para una actualización en mi thread de Lima y Cd de Mex en Ciudades y Rascaielos, no??? Salu2


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Q bueno q haya gente q viva en esas casas y las conserve bien.
Sta Beatriz es un buen sitio para vivir pues esta cerca de todo y con un buen entorno, ya q hay varios parques cerca. Ojalá q sea la zona d partida para q la gente mire al Centro de Lima como un nuevo sitio para vivir.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Que lindo se conserva este parque y las casas son preciosas porque están bien cuidadas.


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

Gracias Lia! Que lindas fotos te pasaste, a propo, donde exacto queda esta zona?


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

Que bien cuidada se ve toda la zona, hay casonas muy lindas y bien conservadas, espero que asi se mantengan...y pensar que alli estuvo alguna vez el gran velodromo de Lima, se hubiera mantenido ese espacio, pero se lotizo, y ahora tenemos esa zona, no estuvo tan mal...


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Gracias por los comentarios. El parque es muy bonito, no he ido de noche y supongo en que se convierte, total la misma tranquilidad, falta de más iluminación, etc. son propicios para amantes y otros visitantes... No sé como estará la seguridad la verdad. Lo cierto es que se nota que tratan que no haya muchos visitantes nocturnos, ya que no hay bancas (lo cual no es impedimento). Sin embargo, le veo más gracias a una caminata durante el dia, para apreciar mejor las casas y escapar un rato del ruido de esa parte de la ciudad.

Andrés, claro, no hay problema, puedes quotear las fotos.

Saludos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Más que un parque, parece una avenida con la berma central ancha.


----------



## arfurin (Aug 18, 2006)

Muy buenas tomas, felicitaciones...me hicieron recordar las antiguas casas en el distrito limeño de Lince.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Esta casona del Parque Velarde me encanta...*


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Hermoso lugar; con casas que lucen muy acogedoras. Ese sector de Lima tiene harto potencial.


----------



## lalibertad (Jul 21, 2009)

Muy buenas imagenes, Santa Beatriz es una zona residencial y algo comercial muy bonita, lo unico que es un poquito oscuro por las noches. Super.


----------

